
Ask HN: Can you approximate the ratio of content that was posted by paid users? - OrgNet
On reddit, for example.
======
ohiovr
This probably isn't what you're after but the idea is out there for this sort
of thing:

[https://www.fakespot.com/](https://www.fakespot.com/)

